

Ideas are fragile - natarius
http://natari.us/post/26962853054/ideas-are-fragile

======
conroe64
I see what the author is saying, but this seems more like how to protect a
fragile ego rather than a fragile idea.

------
cgag
Sivers did a ted lighting talk about this:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_you...](http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yourself.html)

~~~
natarius
Thanks for sharing

------
aytekin
The best solution is to write the idea down. This will help you remember it
later or develop it further. Writing helps you think. So, you might come up
with more ideas while writing.

For Mac, I love the full screen mode on the iA Writer. There is no way to
spend time formatting your text and no other distractions.

~~~
natarius
Good one.

But I guess it also depends on how your brain is wired...in my case its more
visual, so sketching things help me a lot :)

------
patrickambron
I really think this advice depends on the idea and the person. If I had a
great idea, and more and more people kept telling me how great it was, I would
be even more motivated to go out and make it happen. On the same token, if
everybody told me it didn't make sense, that's the type of feedback you need
to refine an idea, make it more clear, or even decide to scrap it. At some
point you need some sort of outside validation or criticism

On the other end, I agree with the author it's important to spend a lot of
time with your idea before you share it. 9 times out of 10 you haven't fleshed
it out enough, considered all the angles before it's ready to share, and
that's when an idea is really fragile

~~~
natarius
Thanks for your feedback.

I think that its hard to just pitch a idea to somebody else...its all left to
their imagination. Better to have already a prototype or something and have
people play with that. The feedback will be much more valuable, then just
shooting out some draft idea over a beer...you know what I mean!?

------
antman
So is the link... site down (15min after the post)

~~~
natarius
Can't believe Tumblr is not able to handle the traffic :(

sorry man

------
GWBasic
<http://shirt.woot.com/offers/your-ideas>

------
philippb
thanks for sharing this!

